# Red Maple



## inkjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)

Neighbor is going to be doing some tree trimming here real soon. Has a bunch of Red Maples that have some decent sized limbs he is wanting to remove. Are all Maples created equal when it comes to smoking?


----------



## timberjet (Mar 18, 2015)

All maple is created equal. I have 3 kinds on my property and you can't tell them apart in the smoker.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)

timberjet said:


> All maple is created equal. I have 3 kinds on my property and you can't tell them apart in the smoker.


Do they grow quickly? Have nothing but Ponderosa Pines...except for the one Cottonwood tree. Neighbor gave me 3 little Red Maples he dug out....along with what he thinks is a Quakeing Aspen. Want some leafy trees. Growing up in Northern NJ we had aLL sorts of trees, Oaks were pretty common. Missed the deadline for ordering trees from the country ty deal they have every year.


----------

